# rattle snake in Manistee



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone fish with Rays Rattle snake last year? If so, how did you do. I tied around 25-30 of them in every color and didn't have the best luck but the firetiger pattern produced the best. This all took place on Manistee Rvr.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I've had decent luck with them throughout the years. One of my best colors was a custom-made crawfish-snake. Primarily a rust color with some black around the head. 

I did get away from them though. Seems the beads eventually started to wear on the leader that joined the 2 hooks.


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

I've done pretty well with them through out the years. For some reason they always seem to produce for me on the Pine and Little Man, primarily in brown and yellow.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

White and yellow were past producers and the black has taken a few fish this year. Olive can work too. I think they work better in the smaller sizes of 8 and 10.


----------



## wclark5 (Mar 6, 2004)

Does anyone have a picture of a "rattlesnake"? I don't have a clue to what one looks like! Thanks!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Whitetail70 said:


> Anyone fish with Rays Rattle snake last year? If so, how did you do. I tied around 25-30 of them in every color and didn't have the best luck but the firetiger pattern produced the best. This all took place on Manistee Rvr.


Just curious really - are you talking about the Salmon Snake (you mentioned fire tiger, and you are asking just before the salmon start their way up)? Although tying 25-30 of those would take about 10 years!


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

Brown duck said:


> Just curious really - are you talking about the Salmon Snake (you mentioned fire tiger, and you are asking just before the salmon start their way up)? Although tying 25-30 of those would take about 10 years!


My apologies, not the rattle but the salmon snake, they took less than 2 weeks to make. Here's some pics of my modified snakes. I added lead barbell/googly eyes and magic heads to them.


----------



## dam 4 drift (Nov 13, 2006)

Just a reminder guys Quality Waters(flies only streches) are single hooks only areas.Primarly Ausable(north south and holy waters) manisttee (m-72 to ccc) and (pm flies only area)


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Those are some really nice looking flys. I personally like the Rust Colored the best. Very nicely done. I don't suppose I could trade you a couple of Popsicles and Trout Streamers for one. I would like to tie a few and having one in hand makes it easier.


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Whitetail, those are some VERY nice flies and they will catch ya some fish!!! I could PM ya some pics of some other real good salmon streamers if ya want.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Sooooooo- those are "flies" eh? A rapala's a lot easier. :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

dam 4 drift said:


> Just a reminder guys Quality Waters(flies only streches) are single hooks only areas.Primarly Ausable(north south and holy waters) manisttee (m-72 to ccc) and (pm flies only area)


And to add to Kevin's comment, that scoop is also a no-no according to the definition of a fly in designated waters

Cool set of flies though. I never experimented with scoops. To me it seems like something else to trap vegetation, which was always a major issue in some rivers during the dog days


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

2PawsRiver said:


> Those are some really nice looking flys. I personally like the Rust Colored the best. Very nicely done. I don't suppose I could trade you a couple of Popsicles and Trout Streamers for one. I would like to tie a few and having one in hand makes it easier.


2PawsRiver shoot me a pm with your address, I'll ship one your way!
Alexsalmon, I'm always interested in other flies to tie or at least ideas to go off of, thanks.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I would really appreciate it and have put an address to you through a PM.

Will ship a couple of my favorites back your way when it arrives.

Thanks again.


----------



## drifter31 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey stupid question regarding the salmon snake. I have looked at these several times. How do you tie one on? You have the big scoop on the end of the fly with the eyelet inside the scoop. Not exactly easy to thread on the line.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## nitroscj (Jul 29, 2002)

Whitetail70 said:


> Anyone fish with Rays Rattle snake last year? If so, how did you do. I tied around 25-30 of them in every color and didn't have the best luck but the firetiger pattern produced the best. This all took place on Manistee Rvr.


What did you use for the stinger?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Just wanted to let you know the snake made it here safely

Is a Good Looking fly and I will be copying it in the coming week.

Thanks again and I hope all is going well on your end.


----------

